# Pedal cars... did you own one growing up?



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

I still have a great deal of kid left in me, having never truly grown out of the likes of a few of my favourite childhood things, with pedal cars sitting at the top of my list as far as favourites go.

I remember us neighbourhood kids would assemble as one, everyone on their tricycles, their plastic farm pedal tractors, and those who were really fortunate, would arrive in style in their pedal cars (that was us). We'd tour the block, riding and driving together on the sidewalk. Looking back on it now, it was if we were miles away from home, and I even remember mom packing us kids a cold drink and sandwich to share, so when we got to the far end of the block, we could have a picnic. 

We'd spend the day swapping with each other to give those less fortunate, a chance to enjoy the thrill of getting behind the wheel of a pedal car.

Do have any memories of pedal cars?

For those like myself who have an appreciation for pedal cars, check out this old classic.

Reminds me of something straight out of the Munsters!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

I had an old hoopty similar to this one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

I recall a neighbourhood kid having a pedal car/truck nearly identical to this. It dwarfed regular kid-sized pedal cars and was made entirely of metal.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had an old hoopty similar to this one.


I vaguely remember this car!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2020)

My neighbor had a pedal fire engine. Most of the time he made me ride in back. Once in awhile I could bribe him by letting him push my doll carriage. 
A few years later my cousin got one just like it. I was older and bigger than him so it didn't take much for me to take over the drivers seat. The trouble was by then I was so big and tall I could barely get into it. If I leaned back to much the front end went up. I remember tying a couple of bricks on the front of it to hold it down. I'm surprised I didn't break it. I soon lost interest.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)

I had a maroon one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My neighbor had a pedal fire engine. Most of the time he made me ride in back. Once in awhile I could bribe him by letting him push my doll carriage.
> A few years later my cousin got one just like it. I was older and bigger than him so it didn't take much for me to take over the drivers seat. The trouble was by then I was so big and tall I could barely get into it. If I leaned back to much the front end went up. I remember tying a couple of bricks on the front of it to hold it down. I'm surprised I didn't break it. I soon lost interest.


Those were the days! 

Love the story!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2020)

My brother had a pedal fire engine as well.  I also remember he had a tricycle he preferred at the time.  Much to parents chagrin.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had an old hoopty similar to this one.


My brother had one similar to that.  I only had a tricycle, but I loved that thing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2020)

I found a photo of the fire engine with my cousin and one of my dog Toby. Even he had something to ride.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2020)

*I don't remember any of the kids in my neighborhood having a pedal car. Looking at them now I wish I had gotten one. I do remember almost all of the kids having bicycles. I never had one though,but the boys would always take a girl on a ride with their bikes. I lived in the city and there were dozens of kids living on my street and even more when their friends showed up.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Nope....


----------



## Pecos (Jun 5, 2020)

Nope, but we did have a Pogo Stick (LOL).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> My brother had a pedal fire engine as well.  I also remember he had a tricycle he preferred at the time.  Much to parents chagrin.


LOL! Like when parents pour their heart and soul (and monies) out at Christmas time, only to have their kids take up playing with all the boxes an hour after present opening!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> My brother had one similar to that.  I only had a tricycle, but I loved that thing.


That was us, too, pedal cars were king!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I found a photo of the fire engine with my cousin View attachment 108371View attachment 108372and one of my dog Toby. Even he had something to ride.


Love the pictures!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't remember any of the kids in my neighborhood having a pedal car. Looking at them now I wish I had gotten one. I do remember almost all of the kids having bicycles. I never had one though,but the boys would always take a girl on a ride with their bikes. I lived in the city and there were dozens of kids living on my street and even more when their friends showed up.*


Pedal cars truly were the best!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Nope, but we did have a Pogo Stick (LOL).


I remember Pogo Sticks! What fun those were, too!


----------



## DaveA (Jun 5, 2020)

No.  We had no paved sidewalks or driveways in our neighborhood and it was on a major highway connecting our city with Boston so no riding in the street until we grew a little and had regular two wheel bikes.  This was in the late 30's-early 40's.


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2020)

I didn't have a pedal car, but I did have a cart that had a pony on the front that was made of real horsehide with a horsehair tail and mane.  When the cart was pushed by an adult, the pony moved up and down like he was running.  I wish I could find the picture of it that I have somewhere in the thousands and thousands of pictures I'm going to get around-to-doing-something-with-one-of-these-days.

I was the first grandchild for two sets of indulgent grandparents; I had some rather nice toys.  My younger sisters pretty much destroyed everything as they came along, unfortunately.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

my aunt and uncle had these as kids growing up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

DaveA said:


> No.  We had no paved sidewalks or driveways in our neighborhood and it was on a major highway connecting our city with Boston so no riding in the street until we grew a little and had regular two wheel bikes.  This was in the late 30's-early 40's.


Well, what a bummer. Thinking back on it now, we would have been lost without sidewalks. I couldn't have been much more than age 5 or 6, when I first started taking my baby siblings out in the baby carriage around the block, and whether it was on foot, on bikes, or in our pedal car rides, the sidewalk that encompassed our entire neighbourhood block, was our avenue to freedom.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> I didn't have a pedal car, but I did have a cart that had a pony on the front that was made of real horsehide with a horsehair tail and mane.  When the cart was pushed by an adult, the pony moved up and down like he was running.  I wish I could find the picture of it that I have somewhere in the thousands and thousands of pictures I'm going to get around-to-doing-something-with-one-of-these-days.
> 
> I was the first grandchild for two sets of indulgent grandparents; I had some rather nice toys.  My younger sisters pretty much destroyed everything as they came along, unfortunately.


Baby siblings have a way of doing that. I wish my folks had been more strict over the destruction of toys and such when I was growing up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> my aunt and uncle had these as kids growing up.
> View attachment 108405
> View attachment 108406


Such classics those were!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

Never had a metal car, but had a go-cart made of wood... with pedal power, and eventually was made with a motor.... also loved the pogo stick...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2020)

Those little pedal cars were much more than a flashy way to get around town. 

They helped us develop our imaginations, learn some new skills, and build confidence in our ability.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Never had a metal car, but had a go-cart made of wood... with pedal power, and eventually was made with a motor.... also loved the pogo stick...


i never enjoyed anything that involved jumping up and down. i don't know why. i used to do the hula hoop thing when i was a kid but, several years ago i tried to do it. lmbo! yeah, no...lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those little pedal cars were much more than a flashy way to get around town.
> 
> They helped us develop our imaginations, learn some new skills, and build confidence in our ability.


helped us girls to learn to wait on the boys. lol!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

Why I had a pedal car, I'll never know.
Usually I found an old tire and pushed it with a stick
But that pedal car......whoa
Tough going when one outgrows something they love
I think I was 7 or 8 (or 17 or 18) when it no longer fit

Anyway, not all that long ago, I found an exact replica
All the mechanisms work just like the big one
It sits on my office desk





Along with this pic





Now, my cousin (the little turd) had  the tractor......and trailer

I got to drive it......once

Then git off real quick


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> my aunt and uncle had these as kids growing up.



I found that exact one in a thrift store
Had to rebuild it a few times, but the boys enjoyed it a long while

It beat heck outa the cardboard car I'd made 'em


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2020)

No  petal cars. Up the road from where we live there are two little girls that have a very cool looking battery run car. They look so cute on their property driving it around.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes I did and here is little Pappy, king of the road. There was a hill leading up to the rabbit barn and I would come down that hill like a bat outta hell. Couldn’t keep my feet on the pedals cause they were going so fast.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Yes I did and here is little Pappy, king of the road.



Whoa
That is one old pedal car

Reminds me of the old bumper cars


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Whoa
> That is one old pedal car
> 
> Reminds me of the old bumper cars
> ...



I think it would have been 1940ish. They still have those bumper cars where we use to go every summer. Sylvan Beach, NY. Look it up sometime Gary. So much history there.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those little pedal cars were much more than a flashy way to get around town.
> 
> They helped us develop our imaginations, learn some new skills, and build confidence in our ability.



I made a poster (in another century) with that very pic


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 6, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I think it would have been 1940ish. They still have those bumper cars where we use to go every summer. Sylvan Beach, NY. Look it up sometime Gary. So much history there.


We have 'em over here too, on our *Rockaway Beach* (not the good Rockaway like over there)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Never had a metal car, but had a go-cart made of wood... with pedal power, and eventually was made with a motor.... also loved the pogo stick...


Oh, boy, do I remember the go-carts of the 70's!

Had some neighbours that lived down the street from us who had older kids, and one of their sons was a real tinkerer, anyhow, he built himself a go-cart using a motorcycle engine, and my dad used to say out loud while shaking his head... "_that kid is going to kill himself_". He'd wait for night to fall, and you'd hear him coming, flames shooting out of the exhaust pipe, and him racing all around, up and down the streets and alleyways.

Sure takes me back reminiscing about it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

or wrap it around a tree Marg. lol!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those little pedal cars were much more than a flashy way to get around town.
> 
> They helped us develop our imaginations, learn some new skills, and build confidence in our ability.


This is exactly how I remember it! LOL! So sweet!

Wish I could go back in time and relive it again, for even just a day!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Why I had a pedal car, I'll never know.
> Usually I found an old tire and pushed it with a stick
> But that pedal car......whoa
> Tough going when one outgrows something they love
> ...


Just love that miniature pedal car of yours, Gary! It's the only one of it's kind that I've ever seen in my life, mind you, I'm not an antique collector or anything, but I would think such a scale with working parts is rare.

Love the picture of you, too!

ROFLMAO! Your cousin was my baby brother! His stuff was his stuff, and he let you know it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No  petal cars. Up the road from where we live there are two little girls that have a very cool looking battery run car. They look so cute on their property driving it around.


I had some cousins that had two electric riders, and getting on those and ripping around the house was a thrill. We'd all stand around waiting our turn, and when someone decided to sneak in an additional spin, an all out poop storm would ensue. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Yes I did and here is little Pappy, king of the road. There was a hill leading up to the rabbit barn and I would come down that hill like a bat outta hell. Couldn’t keep my feet on the pedals cause they were going so fast.
> 
> View attachment 108488


I love it! And just look at that classic!

If I didn't know any better, Pappy, I'd say that picture was taken straight out of the Little Rascals (Spanky and our gang)!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> or wrap it around a tree Marg. lol!


So surprised he didn't! He used to go like a bat out of hell!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I had some cousins that had two electric riders, and getting on those and ripping around the house was a thrill. We'd all stand around waiting our turn, and when someone decided to sneak in an additional spin, an all out poop storm would ensue. LOL!


These 2 little girls are probably between the age of 2 and 3 years old and often when I’m out for my walk or driving by their house I see them. They zip around the front lawn and the driveway while looking so adorable and I’ve got to admit they’ve got a very attentive mother who walks them down the road on nice sunny days. There’s nothing I enjoy more than being witness to people and animals being well cared for. My heart rejoices in it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Yes I did and here is little Pappy, king of the road. There was a hill leading up to the rabbit barn and I would come down that hill like a bat outta hell. Couldn’t keep my feet on the pedals cause they were going so fast.
> 
> View attachment 108488


That’s priceless.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2020)

Speaking of old sidewalks I recall how futile it was to try roller skating with the old style metal skates on ours.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 6, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Never had a metal car, but had a go-cart made of wood... with pedal power, and eventually was made with a motor.... also loved the pogo stick...


Never had a pedal car, never even saw one.  
Had a tricycle, though, til I was around 4-5 years old..  one of my brothers told me if I'd let him have it so he could take the wheels off to make a go-kart, he'd let me ride in the go-kart.  
Well, he never made the go-kart, and I was left without a tricycle.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Speaking of old sidewalks I recall how futile it was to try roller skating with the old style metal skates on ours.


Yes, and skateboards, too. So unforgiving a patch of rough concrete was or small pebble under those solid wheels.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 6, 2020)

I had one, but I didn't like it. It was sort of like the one Ruth n Jersey's cousin had. The damn thing was made out of metal. And the peddles really weren't well designed. So the weight of the metal and lousy peddles were no match for a kid's muscles. You could get it to move with your feet, like Fred Flintstone. Years later, my brother had one with the same problems. The only time he could get it to move was if I pushed him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I had one, but I didn't like it. It was sort of like the one Ruth n Jersey's cousin had. The damn thing was made out of metal. And the peddles really weren't well designed. So the weight of the metal and lousy peddles were no match for a kid's muscles. You could get it to move with your feet, like Fred Flintstone. Years later, my brother had one with the same problems. The only time he could get it to move was if I pushed him.


Well that's no fun. Definitely needed everything in top running order to enjoy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 1, 2021)

I had a Jeep pedal car in the 1950's that was much like this one, complete with a wooden machine gun on the hood.  My mother sold it for a few dollars when I outgrew it.  It would be worth hundreds to a collector now...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> I had a Jeep pedal car in the 1950's that was much like this one, complete with a wooden machine gun on the hood.  My mother sold it for a few dollars when I outgrew it.  It would be worth hundreds to a collector now...
> 
> View attachment 147358


Wow!

And to think so many of the older versions of pedal cars and vehicles were made out of steel with real rubber tires.

Yes, what collector items they'd be now.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I found a photo of the fire engine with my cousin View attachment 108371View attachment 108372and one of my dog Toby. Even he had something to ride.


We had one just like that!!!  Such fun!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Nope, but we did have a Pogo Stick (LOL).


  I've still got one, but no nerve to use it anymore.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Every boy knew that any set of wheels was a chick magnet.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2021)

Well....looky there...I posted the same thing a page or two back


I need a nap


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Heh, found a small scale model of the exact pedal car I had as a kid.
> So, I bought it (couldn't not)
> It sits on my roll top desk beside an old hockey puck from days of yore
> 
> ...


I've always loved that little car, Gary!

Never seen a pedal car in miniature form ever until I seen yours.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, look what I just found!

1/43 scale pedal car!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

A child-sized beauty!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Can't help but think of my baby brother when I look at this one! Wow!

Real polished aluminum.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Here's a child's pedal car that's sure to boggle your mind.

Price: $38,559 USD (1 of 999).


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

www.pedalcar.com

www.speedwaymotors.com/shop/pedal-cars~14-131-549-17999

www.collectorsweekly.com/model-cars/pedal-cars

www.landcruiserhm.com/museum-collection/pedal-cars

www.sothebys.com/en/articles/pedal-to-the-metal-a-collection-of-perfectly-restored-pedal-cars-debuts-online

www.mecum.com/auctions/vannoy-2020/collections/pedal-car/

www.gmpartscenter.net/blog/awesome-gm-pedal-cars


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Fast. Did you have a pedal car growing up?

If so, what kind/style?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Fast. Did you have a pedal car growing up?
> 
> If so, what kind/style?



No I never even saw one until I stayed with my grandma in Hempstead and my other grandma in Central Islip. Even if I had one while living in BedStuy/Crown Heights or Brownsville I would've been jacked for sure. By the time I moved out of Fun City it was bikes with high handle bars and banana seats.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> No I never even saw one until I stayed with my grandma in Hempstead and my other grandma in Central Islip. Even if I had one while living in BedStuy/Crown Heights or Brownsville I would've been jacked for sure. By the time I moved out of Fun City it was bikes with high handle bars and banana seats.


Well, at least you experienced high handlebars and banana seats!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>



Now that kid is going places. Whatever company dad funds for him I want some stock.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said  _"I still have a great deal of kid left in me, having never truly grown out of the likes of a few of my favourite childhood things_, with pedal cars sitting at the top of my list as far as favourites go.

That struck me and that is how we should all live and trust me, I have done so _all_ of my life. I know it has kept me healthy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Aunt Marg said  _"I still have a great deal of kid left in me, having never truly grown out of the likes of a few of my favourite childhood things_, with pedal cars sitting at the top of my list as far as favourites go.
> 
> That struck me and that is how we should all live and trust me, I have done so _all_ of my life. I know it has kept me healthy.


Awww... thanks, FM!

I truly believe there's something to it, and agree, not only do I think it's great for ones health, I'm a firm-believer in the idea that it helps keeps us younger.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

I never had a pedal car.  However, if I had one of those pedal trucks in some of the pictures in this thread, I would probably find it a sad thing to have grown too large to fit in it over time. 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I never had a pedal car.  However, if I had one of those pedal trucks in some of the pictures in this thread, I would probably find it a sad thing to have grown too large to fit in it over time.
> 
> Tony


But what great old memories it would make for.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> But what great old memories it would make for.


Those pedal trucks would just be too cool to outgrow.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 2, 2021)

Do these qualify as pedal vehicles?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Those pedal trucks would just be too cool to outgrow.
> 
> Tony


For me, all would be too cool to outgrow!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Do these qualify as pedal vehicles?
> 
> View attachment 147723
> 
> ...


Now that would be fun, too!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

My wife and I know a couple who are as daft as us with all things vintage. The husband admits that he always wanted a pedal car as a child, but it was never to be because his parents simply couldn't afford it. 

Now much later in life he came across a tired looking MG sports car, a sports, pedal car, that is. He has restored it but the couple have no children, so therefore, no grandchildren and as he and his wife are way to big to squeeze into the car, he doesn't get to see the delight that a child would derive from it. 

He won't part with it though, it lives in the garage with his other MG. You want to see it? Here's both cars, I told you that they were eccentrics, it's why we love them so.


----------



## timoc (Mar 13, 2021)

Pedal cars... did you own one growing up?​I still have two, a red one for just knocking about in, and a blue one that I keep for best. 
One day I'll have engines put into them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My wife and I know a couple who are as daft as us with all things vintage. The husband admits that he always wanted a pedal car as a child, but it was never to be because his parents simply couldn't afford it.
> 
> Now much later in life he came across a tired looking MG sports car, a sports, pedal car, that is. He has restored it but the couple have no children, so therefore, no grandchildren and as he and his wife are way to big to squeeze into the car, he doesn't get to see the delight that a child would derive from it.
> 
> ...


The pictures are absolutely breathtaking!

You and your wife's Mrs., friend, looks straight out of a scene from Poirot, with her parasol and vintage luggage piece, and the car she's standing beside, wow!

As for the pedal car, double-wow!

Had to show my husband the pictures, and hubby wants to know, is your friends car a Bugatti Type 46 or Bugatti Type 57?

Nonetheless, thank you so much for sharing with me, Horseless.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

timoc said:


> Pedal cars... did you own one growing up?​I still have two, a red one for just knocking about in, and a blue one that I keep for best.
> One day I'll have engines put into them.


That is crazy good!

Don't forget about me when the times comes to get them out. I would love to see a picture of them, Tim!


----------



## timoc (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That is crazy good!
> 
> Don't forget about me when the times comes to get them out. I would love to see a picture of them, Tim!


I was pulling your leg Marg, I don't have any, but if I did they'd be like the ones above.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

timoc said:


> I was pulling your leg Marg, I don't have any, but if I did they'd be like the ones above.


LOL!

After me seeing the pictures from Horseless, I would have to settle on something along the lines of the first picture I posted when I opened this thread topic up.

Everything else would be child's play.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Had to show my husband the pictures, and hubby wants to know, is your friends car a Bugatti Type 46 or Bugatti Type 57?


The pedal car is based on the MG TC sports car, the real car is also an MG, It's known as an MG PA Airline.
As for Poirot, here's my wife with yet another friend, in the back of our MG, doing a Thelma & Louise.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The pedal car is based on the MG TC sports car, the real car is also an MG, It's known as an MG PA Airline.
> As for Poirot, here's my wife with yet another friend, in the back of our MG, doing a Thelma & Louise.
> View attachment 154479


Please tell your wife and friend that Thelma & Louise, have _NOTHING_ on them!

Gosh, hats just add so much class!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2021)

For precocious little darlings that simply had to have a Rolls Royce, a vintage Rolls Royce, no less:

There again, if there's a potential racer, how about a vintage Bentley.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> For precocious little darlings that simply had to have a Rolls Royce, a vintage Rolls Royce, no less:
> View attachment 154487
> There again, if there's a potential racer, how about a vintage Bentley.
> View attachment 154488


And as children we thought we had nice pedal cars.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Never had one and didn't know of anyone in the neighborhood who did.  The problem with pedal cars was speed.  They just didn't have it. If someone in town ever had one, anyone on a tricycle would blow by him or her, parents would hear the kid gripe and pedal cars were replace by trikes.  Beside that, you could tassles, bells, horns and any number of accessories for your tricycle.  After tricycles were scooters.  Scooters could beat any almost every trike.  Later, bicycles and/or boards with wheels and motors were what was wanted, it not needed, for sidewalk excursions.  Small gas motors were plentiful back then as you could get a working, Maytag gas washing machine engine for chores money as they were all replaced by REA electrification.  For the more elite, Whizzer motors for your bicycle were the holy grail for bicycles.  Some of us sold our toys and bicycles to get a motorcycle.  Riding your motorcycle to grade school was the glorious crowning achievement in the evolution from pedaling to riding.   That riding elation didn't last, though, when you started liking girls whose parents frowned on motorcycles, which was most of them.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Never had one but we sure did build some dangerous coasters and terrorized the streets.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Never had one and didn't know of anyone in the neighborhood who did.  The problem with pedal cars was speed.  They just didn't have it. If someone in town ever had one, anyone on a tricycle would blow by him or her, parents would hear the kid gripe and pedal cars were replace by trikes.  Beside that, you could tassles, bells, horns and any number of accessories for your tricycle.  After tricycles were scooters.  Scooters could beat any almost every trike.  Later, bicycles and/or boards with wheels and motors were what was wanted, it not needed, for sidewalk excursions.  Small gas motors were plentiful back then as you could get a working, Maytag gas washing machine engine for chores money as they were all replaced by REA electrification.  For the more elite, Whizzer motors for your bicycle were the holy grail for bicycles.  Some of us sold our toys and bicycles to get a motorcycle.  Riding your motorcycle to grade school was the glorious crowning achievement in the evolution from pedaling to riding.   That riding elation didn't last, though, when you started liking girls whose parents frowned on motorcycles, which was most of them.


Many excellent points, Jon, but cruising in a pedal car was more classy and defined than getting on some scooter or tricycle.

I remember neighbourhood kids, particularly the boys flocking to our house to have a turn at the wheel of my baby brothers pedal drive rides.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154494
> 
> Never had one but we sure did build some dangerous coasters and terrorized the streets.


Soap-box racers, or whatever they were called.

We had a steep street in front of our house, and once spring - sprung, the boys would be busy building soap-box racers so they could race down the hill. 

They were steered by a rope, and a short 2x4 handle acted as the braking system. Witnessed a few wipeouts.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Many excellent points, Jon, but cruising in a pedal car was more classy and defined than getting on some scooter or tricycle.
> 
> I remember neighbourhood kids, particularly the boys flocking to our house to have a turn at the wheel of my baby brothers pedal drive rides.


LOL, classy wasn't in our vocabulary and certainly wasn't something we understood.  After giving it some more thought, I think the doctor's kid had a pedal car, along with about every other toy a kid could have.  There was somewhat of a natural aversion to/from kids who had everything so our exposure to pedal cars was quite limited.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> LOL, classy wasn't in our vocabulary and certainly wasn't something we understood.  After giving it some more thought, I think the doctor's kid had a pedal car, along with about every other toy a kid could have.  There was somewhat of a natural aversion to/from kids who had everything so our exposure to pedal cars was quite limited.


I do remember the type for sure, they graced our neighbourhood, too, and quite right you are about being conditioned as well as actively conditioning ourselves over such starting at a young age.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I do remember the type for sure, they graced our neighbourhood, too, and quite right you are about being conditioned as well as actively conditioning ourselves over such starting at a young age.


Interesting.  Now that you got me thinking about pedal cars, I think there's one in my daughter's basement that she used as a prop when photographing children some years back.  I will go see and report back with a picture if it's still there..


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 13, 2021)

I had one; your basic little Cruiser in blue with a few "chrome" accents. It was a little beat up when I got it - my uncle took some stuff to the city dump for some people and the peddle car was amongst it, so he dug it out and brought it to us. I was told I had to share it with my older brother but he was like, "Nah, that's ok, you go ahead." I liked it for a while, but like JonD said, it was slow and this one was also noisy. I think the peddle mechanisms were starting to rust already. And they don't do well on gravel, which is what our little neighborhood road was made of. Ergo, I was the only kid in the 'hood who had a peddle car, so I earned a bit of celebrity in the ownership. And "street cred" for a 3yr old was extremely hard to come-by, so I was pretty psyched about it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I do remember the type for sure, they graced our neighbourhood, too, and quite right you are about being conditioned as well as actively conditioning ourselves over such starting at a young age.





JonDouglas said:


> Interesting.  Now that you got me thinking about pedal cars, I think there's one in my daughter's basement that she used as a prop when photographing children some years back.  I will go see and report back with a picture if it's still there..


She still has it in her basement, complete with aviator's hat and goggles.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2021)

We had an old, red metal car; we once had a photo of it on our front lawn.  Must be tough to pedal on grass.  lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> She still has it in her basement, complete with aviator's hat and goggles.


I've never seen anything like it!

Extraordinary!

Thank you for taking the time to post a picture of it, Jon!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 15, 2021)

My little brother had one of the peddle cars. It was a waste. It was made of sheet metal that weighed a ton. His little legs didn't have enough force push the peddles to make it move. The only time it moved was when I pushed it. By the time my brother had enough strength in his legs; he couldn't fit in the darned thing.


----------

